# How to fold 12X12 ( 30X30 )



## westcoastrider7 (18 Dec 2008)

hello im currently in week 5, and on christmas leave  ;D does anyone know any websites or where to find videos on how to fold everything 12x12 for the room inspections, i'm a complete failure at it or does anyone have any tips any help would be greatful.... thank you and merry xmas


----------



## Shamrock (18 Dec 2008)

Your floor tiles are likely 12" x 12"


----------



## Neilio (18 Dec 2008)

We had a 12x12 cardboard cutout and folded our clothes around the cutouts.  Worked extremely well.  Its even better if the cutouts are maybe half an inch smaller because the clothes itself will fill in the extra half inch or inch.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Dec 2008)

westcoastrider7 said:
			
		

> hello im currently in week 5, and on christmas leave  ;D does anyone know any websites or where to find videos on how to fold everything 12x12 for the room inspections, i'm a complete failure at it or does anyone have any tips any help would be greatful.... thank you and merry xmas



Teamwork teamwork teamwork!

What you ar told on here will most likely be different from what your are doing in your barracks some how some strange way or to some degree. The key to a good barracks is uniformity. Ask for some help from your mates on your course, if they don't help, there is something wrong.

No individuals in the army.

Good luck.

OWDU


----------



## westcoastrider7 (18 Dec 2008)

yeah i tried that and the sgt. wasn't too impressed ??? i dont know maybe ill be revamped when i get back, i have been shown alot how to do it but someway somehow theres always something wrong, i hear they'll throw it even if its right though lol


----------



## annemarielyman (18 Dec 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Your floor tiles are likely 12" x 12"



I completely agree, floor tiles were my best friend. And to keep everything neat and pretty, stack it and put in your barracks box, every time you take things out for inspection they will look like you pressed them. Good luck.


----------



## jacksparrow (19 Dec 2008)

To the OP, are you on the BMQ or BMOQ program? You should have a ruler that came with your CC-bag, and with that you can fold your raingear and long johns accordingly.

After a while anyway, you get to know how far you have to fold to get that measurement spot on. I graduated in Nov, and boy am I glad am out of there 

Good luck


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2008)

Folding rain gear??  That ought to be fun.


----------



## Sonnyjim (20 Dec 2008)

If it's for your plain green shirts fold it so that it is close to 12x12 and then use a ruler to get it perfected. When it is in a 12x12 shape, get some starch and spray it, then iron it in place. If you are having a lot of trouble with it, practice this at home once or twice (not on raingear) so you have it perfected when you go back. Don't keep this method to yourself, but rather help out all your buddies with this method as well. Good luck.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Dec 2008)

Sonnyjim said:
			
		

> If you are having a lot of trouble with it, practice this at home once or twice (not on raingear) so you have it perfected when you go back.



I'd suggest against practicing during your break!  Have fun, don't think about basic, free up your mind, that way you'll go back fresh.  You'll have more than enough time to practice once you're back there....


----------



## jacksparrow (21 Dec 2008)

Oh by the way, not everything is 12x12, t-shirts are folded 7x7, socks are rolled with a smiley face showing, pt shorts and swimming trunks are folded with no measurements. Ironing is big and so is polishing your shoes and boots.

I left st jean just wearing the combat boots, my gortex were always my display boots, spit-shined to a point where you can see yourself in them like a mirror. Never had a problem with inpsection from day 1


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2008)

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> ......., my gortex were always my display boots, spit-shined to a point where you can see yourself in them like a mirror. Never had a problem with inpsection from day 1



Since when did anyone Spit-shine combat boots?  Not only that, to do so would mean that you were using the WRONG polish on your gortex boots.


----------



## King Elessar (21 Dec 2008)

i spit shined my combat boots once....thats what happens when you have to go through Indoctrination again  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (21 Dec 2008)

King Elessar said:
			
		

> i spit shined my combat boots once....thats what happens when you have to go through Indoctrination again  ;D



A Lobotomy, you say.      ;D


----------



## whitey (21 Dec 2008)

dude just enjoy the xmas break, im duty plt. when i get back, i was supposed to read something about it (never did) I'm not stressing...


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

As long as the items on top of each other line up most staff members don't care. I never had my things tossed because the stuff piled on top of each other was lined up perfectly around the sides. None of it was 12 x 12. It just looked nice.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> As long as the items on top of each other line up most staff members don't care. I never had my things tossed because the stuff piled on top of each other was lined up perfectly around the sides. None of it was 12 x 12. It just looked nice.



You are in for a shock later on....... :


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You are in for a shock later on....... :



I don't see how. Most staff members don't actually care. St-Jean is pretty relaxed. I thought everyone was going to be pickier and tougher than they are. I don't know if I should really blame the staff members tho, the forces are hurting for people and the generation of people they are getting in is a group of delicate sensitive flowers... I've been told by staff members that the groups of kids they've been getting in lately is pretty bad. A lot of entitlement and overall lack of braincells (Girl VRed because she couldn't keep her cat with her, etc). If you can get your stuff at least looking nice, they leave you a lone because compared to the majority of the other people, you're Einstein. For example, the last platoon I was on had people with unmarked kit (after being caught three times earlier that week), stained shirts and dirty underwear on display, no one knew how to fold their socks or t-shirts, couldn't call the platoon commander by the right rank and there was constantly shit stains in the toilette... in week 6, and we were doing better than our sister platoon. The group of officer cadets they graduated a few weeks back couldn't even do drill, they messed everything up on their grad parade. The staff members are too frustrated to care if your stuff is off by half an inch. As long as it looks nice, they're happy.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> I don't see how.



It is not your fault. You have 6 minutes in the military so i dont expect you to understand. Your lack of attention to details NOW, will cost you later. Trust me.


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> ...For example, the last platoon I was on ...



"Last platoon"?  You were on more then one?  Recourse?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2008)

I'm guessing the one from Bordem Borden


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2008)

So it would seem Grinch:



			
				tovasshi said:
			
		

> Borden, arriving sept 6, starting on the 8th.



Didn't read through all of her posts, but that one certainly leads me to think she was going to be in Borden.  So the info on St. Jean was obtained......how??


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2008)

Heard it from a friend that had a cousin that knew someone who went there  ;D


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

mudhut mich said:
			
		

> "Last platoon"?  You were on more then one?  Recourse?



Yes, recourse. I went to Borden initially, then RFT, then went on platoon and then to PAT after an injury.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Yes, recourse. I went to Borden initially, then RFT, then went on platoon and then to PAT after an injury.



Oh now i understand. You are an authority on how to properly do things in the CF. 

My mistake.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

I never claimed to be an authority on anything. I'm repeating what I've seen and what staff members have told me. 

But that's okay, I'm still in basic, I'm obviously just a moron living completely isolated from anyone or anything. No one talks to me about anything, I have 0 experience in all aspects of life, I was born 3 months ago and I don't know how to wipe my arse correctly.


----------



## Sythen (21 Dec 2008)

Just remember, in BMQ you're supposed to fail everything. We used the cardboard cut outs and they worked perfectly, but our shirts were still thrown around.. Don't worry about it, enjoy your leave and if you can't fold 12x12 you're not gonna fail based on that.


----------



## navymich (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> I don't see how.



No worries, it's not like an avionics tech needs to be exact in their job.  :


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Folding rain gear??  That ought to be fun.




They get the fancy non-static CADPAT ones... *sigh*  ;D


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

mudhut mich said:
			
		

> No worries, it's not like an avionics tech needs to be exact in their job.  :



Because my ability to fold slippery rain pants is a more accurate gauge at how I will do at my job than the 3 years previous experience I have with automated systems and programming?


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Because my ability to fold slippery rain pants is a more accurate gauge at how I will do at my job than the 3 years previous experience I have with automated systems and programming?



Oh!  Well then! You get a "Get out of jail free" card then!  Go directly to "GO" and collect your 200 dollars! [/sarcasm}


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

Thank you! Now if you can only help me properly wipe my arse!


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> But that's okay, I'm still in basic, I'm obviously just a moron living completely isolated from anyone or anything. No one talks to me about anything, I have 0 experience in all aspects of life, I was born 3 months ago and I don't know how to wipe my arse correctly.



And i didnt start doing this when you were 6 years old so i wouldnt have a clue now would i ? Its not like i spent 3 years of my career at a school instructing people right off their BMQ either. Guess when i say that you are in for shcok, i'm speaking out of my ass.


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

Wow...

I don't see how (lack of) folding shit 12x12 is a gauge to how well someone will do in the CF.  Seriously...

It's not like it's a threat to National Security because of some Mickey Mouse crap like folding 12x12.  Besides, after Basic you can pretty much throw out/ignore about 99.9% of the garbage they show you there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2008)

Negative One said:
			
		

> Wow...
> 
> I don't see how (lack of) folding shit 12x12 is a gauge to how well someone will do in the CF.  Seriously...
> 
> It's not like it's a threat to National Security because of some Mickey Mouse crap like folding 12x12.  Besides, after Basic you can pretty much throw out/ignore about 99.9% of the garbage they show you there.



 :

Ok blank profile........

 :


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Thank you! Now if you can only help me properly wipe my arse!



Judging by the attitude you've shown here, I recommend a change in career.  Perhaps a job with Bell Sympatico tech support would be more to your liking, seeing as you already know everything.


The whole point of kit and quarters is to teach discipline, attention to detail, and carrying out orders no matter how "chicken shit" it seems.  If you can't fold a shirt, I won't take you to the mall let alone a combat zone, and neither will anyone else.


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> Thank you! Now if you can only help me properly wipe my arse!



http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_wipe_my_arse


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> Judging by the attitude you've shown here, I recommend a change in career.  Perhaps a job with Bell Sympatico tech support would be more to your liking, seeing as you already know everything.
> 
> 
> The whole point of kit and quarters is to teach discipline, attention to detail, and carrying out orders no matter how "chicken crap" it seems.  If you can't fold a shirt, I won't take you to the mall let alone a combat zone, and neither will anyone else.



Please...

Have you taken a good look at some of the drooling retards they let carry a gun?


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Ok blank profile........
> 
> :



Feel free to gander now bud.


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Dec 2008)

Negative One said:
			
		

> Please...
> 
> Have you taken a good look at some of the drooling retards they let carry a gun?



I am one of those drooling retards that carries a gun.

Fold your shirts and shut up.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

Negative One said:
			
		

> Feel free to gander now bud.



Oh wow...impressive. That 1/2 year makes all the difference.


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Dec 2008)

Negative One said:
			
		

> Feel free to gander now bud.



Oh golly gee whiz!  So sorry to offend!

Those shirts folded yet?

Call me when you've done something besides complain.


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

I never claimed to know everything... interesting. The only thing I've claimed is a lot of staff members don't care if your stuff is off by half an inch, as long as it looks nice, its fine, a lot of staff members are really frustrated and my ability to fold slippery rain pants is not an accurate gauge at how I will be at my job. 

But, because I claimed those few things... it means I claimed I know a lot more than I do. It means I don't know the actual purpose of doing those things, it means I have no discipline... hmm. Didn't they teach you to not jump to conclusions or make huge assumptions about people in the CF based on very little information?


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

Complain?  Me?  Where?

I understand that you're dirt monkey and all but a little english comprehension skills would do wonders for you, eh?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2008)

Ok mister 7.5 yrs in and still a NCdt.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> I never claimed to know everything... interesting. The only thing I've claimed is a lot of staff members don't care if your stuff is off by half an inch, as long as it looks nice, its fine, a lot of staff members are really frustrated and my ability to fold slippery rain pants is not an accurate gauge at how I will be at my job.



What i told you is that you are in for a shock later.




> it means I have no discipline... hmm. Didn't they teach you to not jump to conclusions or make huge assumptions about people in the CF based on very little information?



I'm trained to make decisions based on the available information , no matter how little of it is available. Based on what i see here, i have determined that you better start paying attention to details before you move on to your next course and employment.


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh wow...impressive. That 1/2 year makes all the difference.



It does when it comes to know-it-all dirtbags who'd be pumping my gas if it wasn't for the Forces.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

Negative One said:
			
		

> It does when it comes to know-it-all dirtbags who'd be pumping my gas if it wasn't for the Forces.



You went to RMC didnt you ?


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Dec 2008)

tovasshi said:
			
		

> I never claimed to know everything... interesting. The only thing I've claimed is a lot of staff members don't care if your stuff is off by half an inch, as long as it looks nice, its fine, a lot of staff members are really frustrated and my ability to fold slippery rain pants is not an accurate gauge at how I will be at my job.
> 
> But, because I claimed those few things... it means I claimed I know a lot more than I do. It means I don't know the actual purpose of doing those things, it means I have no discipline... hmm. Didn't they teach you to not jump to conclusions or make huge assumptions about people in the CF based on very little information?



You yourself have claimed that your level of self-discipline and attention to detail are low, and that your "previous experience" is what really matters.  That's all the information I need right there.

You obviously don't have a clue as to what military life entails, and as it has been previously stated, you are in for a shock.  But whatever, carry on your merry way.  Your only cheating yourself.


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Ok mister 7.5 yrs in and still a NCdt.



1 1/2 years Infantry reserve.
6 years US Navy.

But that's cool, know-it-all's make me laugh.  Hard. ;D


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Dec 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You went to RMC didnt you ?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> You yourself have claimed that your level of self-discipline and attention to detail are low, and that your "previous experience" is what really matters.  That's all the information I need right there.
> 
> You obviously don't have a clue as to what military life entails, and as it has been previously stated, you are in for a shock.  But whatever, carry on your merry way.  Your only cheating yourself.



Holy christ, bud.  Read much?


----------



## RCR Grunt (21 Dec 2008)

Negative One said:
			
		

> 1 1/2 years Infantry reserve.
> 6 years US Navy.
> 
> But that's cool, know-it-all's make me laugh.  Hard. ;D



Let me guess... you were in the SEALS, weren't you?


----------



## Deleted member 30710 (21 Dec 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> You yourself have claimed that your level of self-discipline and attention to detail are low, and that your "previous experience" is what really matters.  That's all the information I need right there.


Uh, where did I claim that? No where. No where did I claim my self-discipline and attention to detail was low. If my attention to detail were really that low, I wouldn't have noticed all the stuff I've been noticing, now would I?



			
				RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> You obviously don't have a clue as to what military life entails.



How would you know? What else do you know about me, Silvia Browne?


----------



## Negative One (21 Dec 2008)

Nope.  Med tech.

I worked in Great Lakes, Ill for about 4 1/2 years (US Navy Basic Training facility- _real_ bootcamp, not the Mickey Mouse shit that is St Jean).  My final year and a half was spent in Keflavik, Iceland (NAS Kevflavik).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2008)

Negative One said:
			
		

> Please...
> 
> Have you taken a good look at some of the drooling retards they let carry a gun?



Maybe you should look at what is allowed in the US Army........


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Dec 2008)

And that is a lock.

Folks, fold your shirts whatever size you want.

Thank you one and all for the edumacation on what everyone's experience is, and what countries run comedic basic courses.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Dec 2008)

And seeing how Negative One can't play nice with others welcome to the Warning system


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (10 Dec 2017)

Anyone have any tips on how to get them just right? Our section leaders are very "hands on" when our shirts, jackets or pants aren't balls on accurate. 

Thanks
OS(r) FLAE


----------



## LightFighter (10 Dec 2017)

Fold them again and again until you get the measurement right.  Talk with your course mates, if someone is good at folding to the required measurement get them to do yours, etc. 

Also, you don’t have to come here to ask for help regarding BMQ(you don’t need the internets help for it). Speak with your peers on course and staff. 

Also, posting your name(especially while on course), that’s a bold move Cotton, let’s see how this plays out.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (10 Dec 2017)

Pickle Rick said:
			
		

> Fold them again and again until you get the measurement right.  Talk with your course mates, if someone is good at folding to the required measurement get them to do yours, etc.
> 
> Also, you don’t have to come here to ask for help regarding BMQ(you don’t need the internets help for it). Speak with your peers on course and staff.
> 
> Also, posting your name(especially while on course), that’s a bold move Cotton, let’s see how this plays out.



If you people to do ur sheet for you, you don't learn. 

Ps...i didn't post my name. FLAE isn't even close to my name. Fly Like An Eagle nor is Cotton.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (10 Dec 2017)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> If you people to do ur sheet for you, you don't learn.
> 
> Ps...i didn't post my name. FLAE isn't even close to my name. Fly Like An Eagle nor is Cotton.



What week are you in? You must still be pretty early on in your course, because switching off jobs becomes key during course. Ie. your FTP is really good at boots, but sucks at ironing. You’re good at ironing but suck at boots, so you switch off jobs. The platoon gets better and better each inspection because people are sharing their strengths with each other. In my section I became the ironer, not because no one else could do it, but because I was really good at it. In turn, another person did my boots, not because I couldn’t and not because I didn’t learn, but because while I was busy getting something as near perfect as it could be for others, someone was doing the same for me. EVERYone on pl learns how to fold and iron and shine boots as clean and etc etc etc, but as with everything in life there are those who can do certain things extremely well. Being on pl means working together. It isn’t every man for himself trying to get everything done all by himself. 

And I agree that coming here while on course to get advice on how to do things is the wrong move. I joined this site before course, and while on pl, not ONCE did I think about getting advice here. Get off your phones and start working together.


----------

